# Moen Retractable Towel Rings



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to order a few for my house, excellent idea , thanks moen :thumbsup:

I let yall know how long it takes my kids to break them..


Enlarge 



Model # RTR2000BN
*$23.75* MSRP Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price is suggested only. Store pricing will vary. 
(Includes selected finish, parts and upgrades)


Where to Buy 



*Product Features*



Tired of hand towels cluttering countertops, doorknobs and floors? The smartly designed Retractable Towel Ring is the perfect solution. The ring secures your hand towels in place, expands out to 11" and effortlessly retracts back to its original position.

brushed nickel finish provides a lightly brushed warm grey metallic look
limited lifetime warranty
easy to use: pull towel, dry hands and release
towel remains in ring at all times keeping countertop and floor towel–free
ring extends up to 11" from base
works with hand and kitchen towels
use in multiple settings, like: bathrooms, kitchens, utility rooms and garages
great for everyone, especially children
stamped steel mounting bracket
Product Available Date: July 2012
*Download Guides*


Product Specifications


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

guess nobody was excited as me....

this thing is gonna be a life changer for this guy


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

No big deal for me. Hanging the towel back up is simple enough. Now the kids bathroom? The towels will still find their way to the floor. :furious: 

I do like the open ended toilet roll holder. Now that was a GREAT invention, especially since I apparently am the only one in a home of five that has the skill to replace the roll. :furious:


----------

